# [SOLVED] Acronis OS Selector problem on boot



## benja8151 (Sep 5, 2009)

So, I have Acronis Disk Director 11 Home and Acronis OS Selector installed on Windows 7 (Home Premium). Today, when I tried to boot Windows, the following message appeared:

Starting Acronis Loader...
No commands for booting operating system. Press to reboot...

I've read that there is a problem with MBR files an that you can replace them with ISO file or you can boot Windows with setup CD and then type in fixmbr command. The problem is that those instructions are all based on Windows XP, not on Windows 7, so I don't really know what to do.

Can you give me some advice?


----------



## Acronis Support (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: Acronis OS Selector problem on boot*

Hello *Benja8151*, 

My name is Yana, and I'm writing you on behalf of Acronis Customer Central. 

I'm sorry for you've faced issues with the OS Selector. We'd like to make sure it doesn't happen again, but for this we will need to find the cause of the problem. I would appreciate if you could kindly send us via Private message (http://forum.acronis.com/messages/new/76) the following investigation information: 
1. Exact sequence of steps performed
2. Acronis Report from the problem machine while it's in its current state (http://kb.acronis.com/content/1638)
This will help us to identify the cause, and find an appropriate solution for it. 

If to speak about Windows 7 repair: it's similar to Windows XP, but considered to be easier. 

Boot from Windows 7 installation disc, select language and keyboard or input method, click Next and choose to Repair your computer. Then you will need to select the operating system that you want to repair. In the System Recovery Options dialog box click Command Prompt and type the following:

Bootrec.exe /FixMbr
Bootrec.exe /FixBoot

If you want to completely rebuild Windows 7 Boot Configuration Data, then you should issue the following command:

Bootrec.exe /RebuildBcd

This command scans all disks for installations that are compatible with Windows 7. Additionally, this option also allows select the installations that you want to add to the Boot Configuration Data store.
Further information is available at http://support.microsoft.com/kb/927392/
Please keep in mind that fixmbr is supported only on x86-based machines.

Should you need anything else or have any further questions - feel free to contact us at your earliest convenience, we will be happy to help you! 

Thank you!
--
Best regards, 
Yana | Acronis Customer Central


----------



## benja8151 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: Acronis OS Selector problem on boot*

Thanks, but I've already get the answer on Acronis forums. Yes, I solved the problem with my Windows 7 disk-I clicked on repair the computer, then command prompt and typed bootrec.exe /fixmbr. It worked and thank you for your answer.


----------



## Acronis Support (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi *Benja8151, 

*Thank you for your comment, and for updating the thread! I'm glad to know that it got fixed*, *and you're all set!


----------

